# Has Baby imprinted on us? Cause for concern?



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

Checkers and Mommy's baby, Baby, has taken a strong liking to both me and my husband. He is about 60 days old, and has been flying for one week now. 

The last week, he's been spending a lot of time (most of the afternoon, everyday) trying to get in our balcony door, knocking on the window, screen, etc. He also chirps and follows our movments. (He also still does this with Mommy).

Is this cause for concern? Of course, we adore him  - but don't want to hinder any aspect of development by being overly 'helpful'. 

Baby is beautiful! Both parents are very handsome (and still VERY affectionate): Baby has the checkers of Mommy, with the darker colour and pied tail feathers of Checkers. You can see it in these photos. We are proud indeed.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Poco, 

Beautiful pictures of Baby and parents I think you be ok interacting with the baby. Just go with the flow and they will chose how much they want to interact with you


----------



## poco (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you. And thanks also for the advice.
Poco


----------

